
Analyse Asia 80: Approach Asia with Lisa Enckell - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/12/09/episode-80-approach-asia-with-lisa-enckell/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Lisa Enckell from Approach joined us for a conversation to
discuss their new project Approach. We started with a chat on how she started
from a theatre producer and journalist to her previous role as the vice
president for marketing in Wrapp working between Sweden and San Francisco.
Then she shared how both her husband and her will be traveling across the
world to live in 10 countries for 5-6 months that have the largest economic
impact for the next 20-30 years, while spending time working with the startups
and doing some angel investments in these countries. We also discussed her
experience with the first stop in Indonesia and journey across other parts of
Asia such as China, and finally wrapped up with her thoughts on women in
leadership and gender diversity in work.

